
Can coronavirus – and a new lobbyist – help TikTok repair its reputation in DC? - aspenmayer
https://www.protocol.com/tiktok-congress-lobbyist-coronavirus
======
aspenmayer
Original title was too long. It was:

Can coronavirus — and a new lobbyist — help TikTok repair its reputation in
Washington?

